# Mr gusta que estás/estés aquí (indicative/subjunctive)



## cmo168

Hola, estoy un poco confundido con esto. Sé que cuando se dice, por ejemplo, Me alegro de que estés aquí conmigo, usamos el subjuntivo. Suena bién y así es como lo he aprendido.

En el caso del verbo gustar, una palabra parecido a alegrarse ( i.e. to be happy or glad), se usa el subjuntivo o indicativo? Por ejemplo:

Me gusta que estás/estés aquí conmigo.

Quiero decir subjunctivo. Cúal es correcto o los dos están bién? Gracias.


----------



## donbill

cmo168 said:


> Hola, estoy un poco confundido con esto. Sé que cuando se dice, por ejemplo, Me alegro de que estés aquí conmigo, usamos el subjuntivo. Suena bién y así es como lo he aprendido.
> 
> En el caso del verbo gustar, una palabra parecido a alegrarse ( i.e. to be happy or glad), se usa el subjuntivo o indicativo? Por ejemplo:
> 
> Me gusta que estás/estés aquí conmigo.
> 
> Quiero decir subjunctivo. Cúal es correcto o los dos están bién? Gracias.



Necesitas usar el subjuntivo.

_Me gusta que estés aquí conmigo. 
_
Se trata de una reacción, de un sentimiento provocado por lo que se expresa en la cláusula subordinada, y no de una afirmación.


----------



## cmo168

Thanks!


----------



## duvija

donbill said:


> Necesitas usar el subjuntivo.
> 
> _Me gusta que estés aquí conmigo. _
> 
> Se trata de una reacción, de un sentimiento provocado por lo que se expresa en la cláusula subordinada, y no de una afirmación.


 

Ugh. Me gusta cuando estás aquí conmigo. (¿no vale como subordinada la que empieza con 'cuando'?


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Ugh. Me gusta cuando estás aquí conmigo. (¿no vale como subordinada la que empieza con 'cuando'?



¡Ah! Interesante, duvija. Es como el poema de Neruda, _"Me gustas cuando_ _callas"_. Pero diríamos también--tal vez ponderando la nueva casa de un amigo--_"me gusta donde vives"_, y luego añadiríamos, _"y me gusta que vivas cerca de mí"._ ¿Tengo razón?

¡Espero tus comentarios!

Saludos


----------



## duvija

donbill said:


> ¡Ah! Interesante, duvija. Es como el poema de Neruda, _"Me gustas cuando_ _callas"_. Pero diríamos también--tal vez ponderando la nueva casa de un amigo--_"me gusta donde vives"_, y luego añadiríamos, _"y me gusta que vivas cerca de mí"._ ¿Tengo razón?
> 
> ¡Espero tus comentarios!
> 
> Saludos


 

Siempre odié ese poema de Neruda, como charlatana que soy. Por supuesto le gusta cuando calla, pero no se lo merece.

Sí, _me gusta que vivas cerca de mí_ - correcto subjuntivo, (pero también funciona el indicativo, medio a prepo, pero funciona).


----------



## plsdeluno

You have to to use the subjunctive here as gustar is a verb of emotion? This what I am led to believe.


----------



## donbill

duvija said:


> Siempre odié ese poema de Neruda, como charlatana que soy. Por supuesto le gusta cuando calla, pero no se lo merece.
> 
> *Te confieso, duvija, que el título del poema me hace un tanto incómodo. Se supone que si la pobrecita hablara, la reacción del poeta sería todo lo contrario. *
> 
> Sí, _me gusta que vivas cerca de mí_ - correcto subjuntivo, (pero también funciona el indicativo, medio a prepo, pero funciona).
> 
> *Como no-nativo, tendría miedo de usar el indicativo en la cláusula subordinada con* *me gusta que* + *cláusula.*



Y otra cosa, soy daltónico. ¿Qué color(es) acabo de usar?


----------



## Peterdg

A) Me gusta que estés conmigo
B) Me gusta cuando estás conmigo

In A), "que estés conmigo" is a noun subordinate. 
In B), "cuando estás conmigo" is a temporal adverbial subordinate.

The mechanism that rules the indicative/subjunctive selection in noun subordinates is different from the one for (in this case, temporal) adverbial subordinates and hence, the difference in verbal mood.

The "emotion" thing with subjunctive is only valid if the subordinate verb appears in a noun subordinate (be it in the role of subject or of direct object).

In temporal adverbial subordinates, the subjunctive is used to refer to the future.


----------



## Scalpel72

cmo168 said:


> Hola, estoy un poco confundido con esto. Sé que cuando se dice, por ejemplo, Me alegro de que estés aquí conmigo, usamos el subjuntivo. Suena bién y así es como lo he aprendido.
> 
> En el caso del verbo gustar, una palabra parecido a alegrarse ( i.e. to be happy or glad), se usa el subjuntivo o indicativo? Por ejemplo:
> 
> Me gusta que estás/estés aquí conmigo.
> 
> Quiero decir subjunctivo. Cúal es correcto o los dos están bién? Gracias.




Yo usaría el *indicativo *como fuerza de realidad de mi sentimiento, y el subjuntivo como fórmula de buenas maneras que no siempre son las verdaderas.


Scalpel72


----------



## kreiner

Hola, Peter:
¿te acuerdas de este hilo que amenazaba con eternizarse ?
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2105816&highlight=gustar+subjuntivo


----------



## Istriano

Me gustas tú conmigo.


----------



## Outsider

> A) Me gusta que estés conmigo
> B) Me gusta cuando estás conmigo


Además de lo que ya han dicho, me parece que las dos frases tienen matices diferentes. A) sugiere una ocasión singular, mientras B) sugiere un hábito regular, un hecho que se repite.


----------



## Istriano

Puede decirse: ¿Me gustas estando conmigo?


----------



## BrooklynBoy

donbill said:


> Y otra cosa, soy daltónico. ¿Qué color(es) acabo de usar?


 
azul y morado


----------



## Pinairun

donbill said:


> Y otra cosa, soy daltónico. ¿Qué color(es) acabo de usar?


 Azul, y morado. Es verdad.


Istriano said:


> Me gustas tú conmigo.


¡Noo!


Istriano said:


> Puede decirse: ¿Me gustas estando conmigo?


¡Noo!


----------



## Istriano

En portugués decimos _adoro você dançando_ (I love you dancing) y no _adoro que você dance.
_ ¿Hay una forma más simple en español, sin subjuntivo?


----------



## Peterdg

Técnicamente puedes decir "Me gusta tu bailar" en que "bailar" es un infinitivo utilizado como sustantivo. Pero me sorprendería que a alguien se le ocurriese decirlo así.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Técnicamente puedes decir "Me gusta tu bailar" en que "bailar" es un infinitivo utilizado como sustantivo. Pero me sorprendería que a alguien se le ocurriese decirlo así.



También está _Me gusta tú bailar_, que es como lo decía Tarzán.


----------



## blasita

> Técnicamente puedes decir "Me gusta tu bailar" en que "bailar" es un infinitivo utilizado como sustantivo. Pero me sorprendería que a alguien se le ocurriese decirlo así.



A mí también (más natural p.ej. _Me gusta como bailas_ (?)). Yo no lo diría, pero quizá en otros sitios se pueda decir así.

Un saludo a todos.

(O otros como Tarzán).


----------



## Irma2011

Istriano said:


> En portugués decimos _adoro você dançando_ (I love you dancing) y no _adoro que você dance._
> ¿Hay una forma más simple en español, sin subjuntivo?


'_Me gusta verte bailar' _se le parecería mucho, ¿no?
Lo que sugiere Peterdg, que estaría muy bien y sería muy expresivo en contextos literarios, se podría usar en conversación normal con otros verbos, ya convertidos prácticamente en sustantivos: _"No me gusta tu constante ir y venir, a ver si eres capaz de quedarte por un día en el mismo sitio"."No me gusta ese continuo quejarse por todo" ('aunque no sonaría bien 'tu quejarte por todo").

_


----------



## blasita

> 'Me gusta verte bailar' se le parecería mucho, ¿no?
> Lo que sugiere Peterdg, que estaría muy bien y sería muy expresivo en contextos literarios, se podría usar en conversación normal con otros verbos, ya convertidos prácticamente en sustantivos: "No me gusta tu constante ir y venir, a ver si eres capaz de quedarte por un día en el mismo sitio"."No me gusta ese continuo quejarse por todo" ('aunque no sonaría bien 'tu quejarte por todo").



Sí, Irma, yo también de hecho había pensado en esto. Pero es que a mí ´Me gusta verte bailar´ y ´Me gusta tu bailar´ no me parece que sean exactamente iguales (bueno, sí, significan al fin y al cabo lo mismo, pero creo que hay un matiz, ¿no?).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## chileno

Mi gustar tu bailar, eso es de Tarzán. 

Pero, me gusta tu bailar para mí es lo mismo que decir me gusta tu baile o forma de bailar.


----------



## blasita

> Pero, me gusta *tu bailar* para mí es lo mismo que decir me gusta tu baile o *forma de bailar*.



De acuerdo, es lo que intentaba decir.


----------



## Istriano

Esto me recuerda una canción de Enrique Igesias 
(_Esperando tu llegar = Esperando que llegues_).


----------



## chileno

Istriano said:


> Esto me recuerda una canción de Enrique Igesias
> (_Esperando tu llegar = Esperando *a* que llegues_).



Estoy mal?


----------



## Peterdg

Istriano said:


> Esto me recuerda una canción de Enrique Igesias
> (_Esperando tu llegar = Esperando *a* que llegues_).


 


chileno said:


> Estoy mal?


Para mí tiene un sentido diferente:

"Esperando a que llegues" = "Waiting [for you to arrive]/[till you arrive]".
"Esperando que llegues" = "Hoping you will arrive".


----------



## chileno

Peterdg said:


> Para mí tiene un sentido diferente:
> 
> "Esperando a que llegues" = "Waiting [for you to arrive]/[till you arrive]".
> "Esperando que llegues" = "Hoping you will arrive".



¿Y "esperando tu llegar"? 

¿Cualquiera de los dos?


----------



## Peterdg

chileno said:


> ¿Y "esperando tu llegar"?
> 
> ¿Cualquiera de los dos?


Para mí, "esperando tu llegar" equivale a "esperando tu llegada" y la verdad, no sabría cómo interpretarlo sin más contexto. Supongo que lo más probable sería "waiting" pero no tengo ningún argumento para descartar "hoping".

(No conozco la canción del Enrique Iglesias; pues no tengo contexto.)


----------



## Istriano

> Mis lágrimas hacen un mar, nadaré sin descansar, esperando tu llegar
> y es que estoy, imaginándome el final, y me da miedo pensar
> que algún día llegará, Si tú te vas



Debe ser la canción más famosa de Enrique. 

Voy a añadir la forma en portugués:

"Esperando a que llegues" = "Esperando (por) você chegar" = "Waiting [for you to arrive]/[till you arrive]".
"Esperando que llegues" = ''Esperando que você chegue'' = "Hoping you will arrive"."Waiting [for you to arrive]/[till you arrive]".

Cuando oí la canción pensé que se tratase de ''esperando tú llegar'' (=esperando você chegar).  Pero, es ''esperando tu llegar''.


----------

